# Wisdom Audio planar magnetic speakers with Dirac enabled SC-2 and SC-3 system controllers



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Wisdom Audio has unveiled at CEDIA 2017 its second generation of system controllers for their advanced planar magnetic speakers,
those system controllers manage their digital active crossovering, EQ profiles and subwoofers.
The SC-2 and SC-3 adopt Dirac Live digital room correction, more details here:
https://www.dirac.com/news/2017/8/3...on-of-system-controllers-featuring-dirac-live

 Flavio


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

How can one get info? None at Wisdom website and email bounces.


----------

